# CFR PLATES



## stratboy (5 Jun 2011)

Does anyone know how i can get my hands on an old or new cfr plate ???? perferably one that wont get me in shit on base, i would like one or two for my project vehicles 

cheers guys


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jun 2011)

stratboy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how i can get my hands on an old or new cfr plate ???? perferably one that wont get me in crap on base, i would like one or two for my project vehicles
> 
> cheers guys



Although a nice intention, I am sure that doing this would result in the same legal actions taken against you, as if you were to put counterfeit provincial plates on your vehicles.  If they are not "runners" or are considered "Monuments" you may be able to replicate them.  DND plates are blank plates with "CANADA" on them.  The mapleleafs and numbers are all stick-on numbers and designs applied at the unit or Base Tpt.


----------



## my72jeep (5 Jun 2011)

It's the new in thing pull the Prov. tags at shows and put CFR ones on.


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jun 2011)

Make it out of plastic... there are several companies out there that will do it for you.


----------



## stratboy (5 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although a nice intention, I am sure that doing this would result in the same legal actions taken against you, as if you were to put counterfeit provincial plates on your vehicles.  If they are not "runners" or are considered "Monuments" you may be able to replicate them.  DND plates are blank plates with "CANADA" on them.  The mapleleafs and numbers are all stick-on numbers and designs applied at the unit or Base Tpt.



how could there be any issue as a vanity plate that i intend on having no cfr numbers?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jun 2011)

stratboy said:
			
		

> how could there be any issue as a vanity plate that i intend on having no cfr numbers?



That was never mentioned. The fact you asked about old or new CFR plates inferred you wanted numbered ones. Simply by asking about CFR (numbered plates) vice blank DND plates makes the misunderstanding your fault.

We're not mind readers.


----------



## stratboy (7 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That was never mentioned. The fact you asked about old or new CFR plates inferred you wanted numbered ones. Simply by asking about CFR (numbered plates) vice blank DND plates makes the misunderstanding your fault.
> 
> We're not mind readers.



well i'm deeply sorry but thats all i know them by


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jun 2011)

To enlighten you, CFR is "Canadian Forces Registration" and is in essence the Serial Number of the vehicle.


----------



## avgpjon (23 Jun 2018)

Since we're now the CanadianArmy, shouldn't the CFR be referred to as the CAR?

The CAR (Canadian Army Registration) was used up until about Hellyer's foolishness.


----------



## dangerboy (23 Jun 2018)

avgpjon said:
			
		

> Since we're now the CanadianArmy, shouldn't the CFR be referred to as the CAR?
> 
> The CAR (Canadian Army Registration) was used up until about Hellyer's foolishness.



Considering all Elements of the CAF use the plates it would not sense for the Army to adopt its own vehicle plates. This is an example of where unification made sense. One plate system for all CAF vehicles instead of a Navy system, an Air Force system, an Army system , and a CANSOFCOM system.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jun 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Considering all Elements of the CAF use the plates it would not sense for the Army to adopt its own vehicle plates. This is an example of where unification made sense. One plate system for all CAF vehicles instead of a Navy system, an Air Force system, an Army system , and a CANSOFCOM system.


Well now you’ve gone and done it. You just made sense. There will be no more of that talk, the brass doesn’t like it and the good/bad idea fairy might be lurking.


----------



## brihard (23 Jun 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Considering all Elements of the CAF use the plates it would not sense for the Army to adopt its own vehicle plates. This is an example of where unification made sense. One plate system for all CAF vehicles instead of a Navy system, an Air Force system, an Army system , and a CANSOFCOM system.



Damnit, why did you have to go and give CANSOF another bright idea for how to be unique?


----------



## captloadie (25 Jun 2018)

CANSOF are already special. They don't use CFR plates on their vehicles, at least not around my neck of the woods. Everything is provincially plated.


----------

